# conditioning work (gpp)



## j001 (Oct 19, 2015)

hi guys!

thought getting a thread started regarding some of your guys best conditioning excersies would be a nice idea?

not like in treadmill and jogging :32 (20):

some of mine are:
Farmers walks
jump rope ( don't underestimate it!!)
prowler 
Olympic weight lifting barbell complexes(brutal!)
 hill sprint + tire flip medley ( do this every Wednesday and its pretty hectic)


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2015)

I like pulling the sled and swinging the sledgehammer to a tire.


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2015)

Try splitting wood sometime.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 19, 2015)

I walk into the gym...


----------



## j001 (Oct 19, 2015)

snake said:


> Try splitting wood sometime.



that sounds awesome? functional training:32 (18):! haah


----------



## j2048b (Oct 19, 2015)

yup speed rope will kick ur ass!

farmers walks
tire flips
sledge to tire
prowler
sled (made my own out of an old tire)

hell even burpees and wod's are g2g in some cases...


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 19, 2015)

Saying the word b***ees should be an instant 48hr ban


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 19, 2015)

Most people don't quite understand the difference between conditioning and gpp.  In some cases there is no difference. It all depends on what you are preparing for.

Gpp for me is stuff like glute ham raise.  

A farmers walk would benefit my preparedness for powerlifting very little.  Maybe some grip? I would rather just dl more for that.

Also where I live snake we have natural gas to heat our home with. No chopping wood round these parts


----------



## stonetag (Oct 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Most people don't quite understand the difference between conditioning and gpp.  In some cases there is no difference. It all depends on what you are preparing for.
> 
> Gpp for me is stuff like glute ham raise.
> 
> ...



Where I live we have to kill an animal and crawl into it's steaming carcass to get warm, you get used to it.


----------



## Dakinilvr (Nov 8, 2016)

I would think glute ham would be SPP for powerlifting. 

My GPP is walking an hour a day combined with twice a week sled drags while hugging two plates together. Adding some upper body into the sled drag is especially brutal/pukey.


----------



## Milo (Nov 8, 2016)

Dakinilvr said:


> I would think glute ham would be SPP for powerlifting.
> 
> My GPP is walking an hour a day combined with twice a week sled drags while hugging two plates together. Adding some upper body into the sled drag is especially brutal/pukey.



I'll buy that. Can't speak for POB because he's way more knowledgeable than I am, but sometimes GPP is used as a cover all term for exercises you aren't specifically doing as assistance lifts or the compounds themselves.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 8, 2016)

One of the biggest ass-kickers I have ever known is the keytlebell swing.... they will make you puke, hate life, but also make you feel incredibly powerful, which given enough time, you will be.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 8, 2016)

Right now my gpp is tying my shoes


----------



## Milo (Nov 8, 2016)

Are we talking GPP/SPP for powerlifting? If so it needs to be SPECIFIC. Kettle bell swings are great but don't transfer to PL.
Edit: Mainly for SPP. I think people get too wrapped around GPP and waste time and resources on something with less than tangible returns.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 11, 2016)

Milo said:


> Are we talking GPP/SPP for powerlifting? If so it needs to be SPECIFIC. Kettle bell swings are great but don't transfer to PL.
> Edit: Mainly for SPP. I think people get too wrapped around GPP and waste time and resources on something with less than tangible returns.



I completely disagree with you, sorry man... if you look at the fundamentals/mechanics of the kb swing, the movements and power transfer is very similar and synergistic for the deadlift and squat (albeit different, but synergistic non the less). Olympic lifters train with the kettle bell do to its versatility, conditioning, and strength building qualities... I would say it is definitely tangible and useful for PLing.... I personally think as far as conditioning and explosiveness goes, kb swings would be a great addition...


----------



## Milo (Nov 11, 2016)

I could see it as being somewhat effective at warming you up, but I don't see an ounce of transferability. An exercise should either make you a) stronger in the lift, or b) increase the size of the muscles utilized in the lift. I don't think it does either.


----------



## Milo (Nov 11, 2016)

Maybe if we're talking about some heavy ass kettle bells. But even with the heaviest ones at my gym which are I think 80 pounds, I don't feel have much use. What's the ideal rep range for strength gain? 4-7ish? 8-12 for hypertrophy? That would have to be a heavy ass kettle bell.


----------



## saltylifter (Nov 11, 2016)

Sex is the best conditioning. 
I try and have sex once a day for at least 30 min to a hr long. 
Sometimes less lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 11, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> I completely disagree with you, sorry man... if you look at the fundamentals/mechanics of the kb swing, the movements and power transfer is very similar and synergistic for the deadlift and squat (albeit different, but synergistic non the less). Olympic lifters train with the kettle bell do to its versatility, conditioning, and strength building qualities... I would say it is definitely tangible and useful for PLing.... I personally think as far as conditioning and explosiveness goes, kb swings would be a great addition...



PL don't use KB like that


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 11, 2016)

Milo said:


> I could see it as being somewhat effective at warming you up, but I don't see an ounce of transferability. *An exercise should either make you a) stronger in the lift, or b) increase the size of the muscles utilized in the lift. I don't think it does either.*



That raises the question of why do many PLers bother with stuff like sled pulls, etc? 
If it's just about strength and hypertrophy, then focus on strength during the big 3 and do some hypertrophy assistance work and be done with it - yet a lot of PLers don't follow this minimalist approach. 
Maybe....just maybe...because improving your work capacity, something the kbell swing does VERY well, is a key part to PLing especially if you plan on progressively increasing training volume in a respectable amount of time. It also has a lot of benefits when it comes to neuromuscular stuff, a key part of 1RM testing.  

Andy Bolton and, IIRC, Donnie Thompson both incorporate kbell swings into their programmes and last time I checked they're both pretty decent pullers so to say the movement doesn't transfer over to PLing at all would be wrong.


----------



## Milo (Nov 12, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> That raises the question of why do many PLers bother with stuff like sled pulls, etc?
> If it's just about strength and hypertrophy, then focus on strength during the big 3 and do some hypertrophy assistance work and be done with it - yet a lot of PLers don't follow this minimalist approach.
> Maybe....just maybe...because improving your work capacity, something the kbell swing does VERY well, is a key part to PLing especially if you plan on progressively increasing training volume in a respectable amount of time. It also has a lot of benefits when it comes to neuromuscular stuff, a key part of 1RM testing.
> 
> Andy Bolton and, IIRC, Donnie Thompson both incorporate kbell swings into their programmes and last time I checked they're both pretty decent pullers so to say the movement doesn't transfer over to PLing at all would be wrong.



Can't use the argument that PL Timmy Tuckaroo does it so it's good to go. Even if they're powerlifting gods. Who knows WHY they use it? 
IMO sled pulls and prowler aren't good either. What is it accomplishing? Your time and energy should be spent either improving your lifts (sled and prowler do not), or recovering (sped and prowler do not). Why waste time and energy prepping for a higher work capacity? Just increase it.
You'll have to explain the neuromuscular aspect of your post to me. If you're going with the "speed work" route, then there are better ways to do that without violating the principal of overload.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 12, 2016)

1: sled, prowler, tire flips, etc are far less boring than cardio. 

2: I want to still be PLing long after Eric lillibridge is dead


That's why I do gpp off-peak. To not die as soon.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 12, 2016)

I think the consensus of some is that conditioning must be specific to help better perform the function that an athlete is training for. Powerlifters functions are, squat, deadlift, bench.  Perfect example,  everybody who has used Pillar knows about the 15 doubles. Omg! By incorporating the 15 doubles wirh CRPT ( controlled Rest Period Training) this is a very effective, and specific way of improving a powerlifters conditioning. 45 seconds rest, 15 doubles, using RPE, kicked my ass and definitely helped improve my conditioning for these specific lifts.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 12, 2016)

But outside of my example above, I love the prowler, hill sprints, tire flips. The pumps from them are amazing. Heart beating fast and body just swells. Gotta love that shit!


----------



## Milo (Nov 12, 2016)

I guess we have to be clear on what we're talking about here. GPP/SPP to better PL performance, or for general good health.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 12, 2016)

Milo said:


> Can't use the argument that PL Timmy Tuckaroo does it so it's good to go. Even if they're powerlifting gods. Who knows WHY they use it?
> IMO sled pulls and prowler aren't good either. What is it accomplishing? Your time and energy should be spent either improving your lifts (sled and prowler do not), or recovering (sped and prowler do not). Why waste time and energy prepping for a higher work capacity? Just increase it.
> You'll have to explain the neuromuscular aspect of your post to me. If you're going with the "speed work" route, then there are better ways to do that without violating the principal of overload.



Your right, ancedotal evidence is insufficient but, luckily, every single study ever conducted has shown the kbell swing to increase max strength so its not like the objective data is against me here. Specifically, this paper showed an improvement in 1RM squat with 2xweek kbell training and NO direct squat work: Kettlebell swing training improves maximal and explosive strength

Digging into the biomechanics of the swing it becomes clear WHY the outdated view of "the load isn't enough so the movement is useless" is nonsense. 
The hip-hinge style of kbell swing directly mimics the muscular recruitment achieved with a deadlift while the squat-stye swing mimics the muscular recruitment of the squat. The key difference is related to where the *peak* of muscular activity is achieved and that is exactly why this is a great assistance tool - your directly targeting a different part of the DL/SQ that would NOT be targeted at peak levels with the normal movement itself. 
More details on the biomechanical aspects of the swing can be found here:The Modified Kettlebell Swing

When I say neuromuscular, I'm not talking about speed/power but more on impulse/changing momentum during a lift (the bottom of a squat for example). 
Not to get too technical but "impulse" takes into account the amount & duration of the applied force during a lift and is also what allows us to accelerate with linear momentum. In this very specific area of training, hip-hinged kbell swings have been shown to develop a great change in momentum compared to the jump squat:
Mechanical demands of kettlebell swing exercise

And you don't have to "violate the principle of overload". Overload does NOT refer only to weight but to all variables. 

So yes, I'm not saying everyone should hop on the kbell swing train - I'm simply making it very clear that the movement does indeed have direct value for a PLer.


----------



## Milo (Nov 12, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Your right, ancedotal evidence is insufficient but, luckily, every single study ever conducted has shown the kbell swing to increase max strength so its not like the objective data is against me here. Specifically, this paper showed an improvement in 1RM squat with 2xweek kbell training and NO direct squat work: Kettlebell swing training improves maximal and explosive strength
> 
> *Half squat? What is the training history of these 21 men? Someone with zero training history, that can perform a "proficient half squat" could benefit from ANY kind of training. Tell them to jump around like a monkey every 10 minutes would have them half squatting more by the end of the trial. For the PERFORMANCE ATHLETE, who has been training for years I think would benefit **** all from this study. *
> 
> ...


The rest is above my head so I don't have much to say about them.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 12, 2016)

The participants had 3 months of consistent training behind them before commencing the study - not great but its the best we have to go on if your looking for objective data (your the one who didn't want to look at the anecdotal stuff remember). 
I cannot comment on why the hell they decided to go with the half, rather than the full, squat but that in and of itself is not dismissive of the usefulness of kbell swings - if it improves the half squat it should improve the full squat for obvious reasons. 

Beyond that, I have nothing further to add. The data taken as a whole is enough for me to know that kbell swings do transfer over to PLing but, of course your entitled to disagree with me


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## automatondan (Nov 12, 2016)

Milo said:


> Maybe if we're talking about some heavy ass kettle bells. But even with the heaviest ones at my gym which are I think 80 pounds, I don't feel have much use. What's the ideal rep range for strength gain? 4-7ish? 8-12 for hypertrophy? That would have to be a heavy ass kettle bell.



I used to have a goal of 5 min of continuous swings per day with a 44 lb kb (switching arms at the top of my swing every 10 reps)... I only made it to the full 5 minutes a few times and puked many many times... I was incredibly strong after a few months (especially my lock-out at the top) and I could run for miles without even breaking a sweat...


----------



## Milo (Nov 12, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> I used to have a goal of 5 min of continuous swings per day with a 44 lb kb (switching arms at the top of my swing every 10 reps)... I only made it to the full 5 minutes a few times and puked many many times... I was incredibly strong after a few months (especially my lock-out at the top) and I could run for miles without even breaking a sweat...


That's great man. But again, I don't see how that transfers to PL. For general health and conditioning that's really good though.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 12, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Your right, ancedotal evidence is insufficient but, luckily, every single study ever conducted has shown the kbell swing to increase max strength so its not like the objective data is against me here. Specifically, this paper showed an improvement in 1RM squat with 2xweek kbell training and NO direct squat work: Kettlebell swing training improves maximal and explosive strength
> 
> Digging into the biomechanics of the swing it becomes clear WHY the outdated view of "the load isn't enough so the movement is useless" is nonsense.
> The hip-hinge style of kbell swing directly mimics the muscular recruitment achieved with a deadlift while the squat-stye swing mimics the muscular recruitment of the squat. The key difference is related to where the *peak* of muscular activity is achieved and that is exactly why this is a great assistance tool - your directly targeting a different part of the DL/SQ that would NOT be targeted at peak levels with the normal movement itself.
> ...



Thank you for posting this Zilla, I wanted to post something, but everything I have is in old books written by Pavel... Plus your info is way more scientific and informative...


----------

